# Breed question



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

No idea what she is ideas?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

How old is she? And is she a bantam or a large fowl? I will put a guess out there but it's just a complete guess. She looks like some sort of duckwing, maybe a golden duckwing (color) and as for breed I don't know. Maybe a leghorn if she's a LF but I only say that because her comb looks floppy. Someone else might have a better guess than me.


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Partridge leghorn


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Brown leghorn.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Def. a Brown Leghorn.


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a partridge leghorn as I have already said


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Brown Leghorn in my opinion, although...I could be wrong. I have raised them before and I'm pretty sure. I havn't raised Partridge Leghorns before and I don't know the difference. The picture you posted looked like a Brown Leghorn to me also. So if that's a Partride Leghorn then they don't seem to be any difference. Just saying.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I looked it up and I think it's a brown leghorn Thanks so much guys!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------

